# Guppies eating BGA!



## mpb (Jun 6, 2004)

You will not starve your fish to deaf because in the wild they stay longer without eating. On the other hand I do not know how big your cichlids are but I wouldn’t like to be a guppy on tank full of hungry cichlids.

I do not know if BGA is harmful to fish. From what I know it only does not taste great. It means that your fish are really hungry.


----------



## bingojimbo (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks for replying!

I only have 3 dwarf cichlids. A 1.5" checkerboard cichlid and a pair of cockatoo cichlids. The male is 1.5" long and the female is 1". The guppies are around 1 1/4" for the female and 1" for the male. Im sure the guppies would not get eaten. From my understanding, the cockatoo cichlids are peaceful until after they have spawned. Im thinking of removing most of the fishes that i have and just make the tank specifically for the cichlid.

THe presence of BGA has been in my aquarium for at least a week and a half. Im hoping that the BGA is not toxic to the guppies.


----------



## mpb (Jun 6, 2004)

IMO you could restart feeding the cichlids with small amounts of the live food. Probably the cichlids will eat all the food quickly with anything will be left for the other fish. The algae eating fish will no eat much and they will still have to look for algae.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

I have read that BGA is toxic to fish and that is why fish don't eat it, except in the case of your Guppies. Hopefully they will be OK.


----------

